# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografi të ndryshme nga anëtarët e forumit!

## gloreta

Ketu po ve ca fotot e mia. Ja pranvera te porta :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

.................................

----------


## gloreta

..................................................  ........ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Postime per te gjithe.  Postoni po deshet,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ajde glori po te pres ne behar :perqeshje: 
foto nga behari i kaluar

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Glori a ka ndonje ketu te na ndihmoje se une nga pc nukdergoj dot foto ...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Love this .....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

dyqani me i preferuar

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

........................

----------


## gloreta

.......................  Prape kete.

----------


## s0ni

Parajsa ime e njehereshme........my playground was the beach  :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

...................................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

........................

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Te puthi motrushe... :Lulja3:

----------


## e panjohura



----------


## e panjohura



----------


## sam1r

Po jap edhe une kontributin tim ne kte teme  :buzeqeshje: .. Po e vazhdoj me lule edhe une.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

gloretaaaaaa po ku ke humbur mi?!!!!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

................................

----------


## PINK

pak atmosfere pranvere dhe nga une.  :Lulja3:

----------

